# What is your favorite kind of seafood?



## Sunn174 (Nov 15, 2009)

People always get weirded out when I say Anchovies are my favorite. Then they ask for a real _fish _or something, so I always go with something likable and simple such as Salmon (which I love anyway) XD

So I ask you, what is *YOUR *favorite seafood?!


----------



## rmartin (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to say a properly made Calamari.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2009)

lobster hands down


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2009)

I do not eat sea food, but back in the day when I did I loved cray(sp?) fish(why is it called fish anyway?).
But those little tiny  things you see in the store. I' m Ukraine and we'd go catch them, they wee usually size of an avarage lobster.


----------



## Constance (Nov 15, 2009)

Scallops, I guess...or any kind of shellfish. On the other hand, you can't beat fried grouper or cod...or poached salmon...or anything that swims!


----------



## Marty-23 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Most kinds of sushi or a haddock fish fry*


----------



## Mama (Nov 15, 2009)

Lobster followed by shrimp and then codfish


----------



## Silversage (Nov 15, 2009)

Lobster.   Or crab.  Maybe shrimp.  Mussels?   I know, I know, scallops.  Wait a minute, Lake Superior whitefish.   No, no, no, Chilean sea bass (aka Patagonia toothfish).  Gotta be grouper.    Yeah, that's it, ahi tuna.....


I want it all!


----------



## KitchenSally (Nov 15, 2009)

For shellfish my favorite is scallops.  For fish, my new favorite is sablefish.


----------



## LLCEC (Nov 15, 2009)

Catfish is hard to beat and for something lighter Squid or Dover sole.....There are lots of good things from the water and cooking them correctly is the key to them tasting good.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2009)

*Lobster*, crab, clams.


----------



## merstar (Nov 15, 2009)

Rainbow trout


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes, yes it is.  but my earliest seafood memories are of clams...love clams to this day (and all other seafood)


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine are squid and oysters...im not a big fish eater but I do love a calamari and grilled oysters with grated cheese and olive oil


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

Fresh Water....Catfish, Bluegill Bream, Crappie
Salt Water......Oysters, Shrimp, Scallops, Swordfish


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiger Prawns, crabs, scallops, mussels, salmon, swordfish, ocean perch, trout, baccalà.
I do like a bit of anchovy fillet as an accent to certain dishes (like stuffed courgette flowers, salsa verde, some pizzas and pasta etc.), but I don't like paste.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2009)

If I had to pick just one then it would be Maine Lobsters, however I love most seafood I have ever tasted. I could not live without scallops, shrimp, clams, oysters, crab, tuna, salmon, and many others.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 16, 2009)

yep, love lobster. I wish I liked trout, we have great fishing here. I like it smoked, though. Walleye, mmmm.....


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 16, 2009)

Fresh Water:  Bass, Walleye.

Salt Water:    Red Snapper, Mahi Mahi, Grouper, Salmon.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think I have ever met a fish, crustacean or mollusk that I didn't like!


----------



## Phil (Nov 16, 2009)

*You did say "seafood".....*

....and that would be lobster and then broiled red snapper. 
Fish, I'll take rainbow trout.


----------



## qmax (Nov 16, 2009)

Silversage said:


> Lobster.   Or crab.  Maybe shrimp.  Mussels?   I know, I know, scallops.  Wait a minute, Lake Superior whitefish.   No, no, no, Chilean sea bass (aka Patagonia toothfish).  Gotta be grouper.    Yeah, that's it, ahi tuna.....
> 
> 
> I want it all!



It's all good.  Hard to name a favorite.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 16, 2009)

Favorite? Heck, I can't even figure out which would be my _least_ favorite!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer shellfish over fin fish.  In no particular order, lobster, shrimp, scallops, crab.

I also enjoy fin fish such as swordfish, bluefish, salmon and tuna.


----------



## Dillbert (Nov 16, 2009)

once upon a century dreary . . . I (business) traveled with a Swede who oft was heard to say:

I love seafood, I love all the food I see!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2009)

Dillbert said:


> once upon a century dreary . . . I (business) traveled with a Swede who oft was heard to say:
> 
> I love seafood, I love all the food I see!



Wacka Wacka Wacka!


I'm on a seefood diet, I see food - I eat it!


----------



## NAchef (Nov 16, 2009)

Lobster!!!

I did have 1 Anchovie and that is why I didn't have 2 Anchovies! haha


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> I don't think I have ever met a fish, crustacean or mollusk that I didn't like!


 
I agree with that statement 100 percent. 

If I had to choose just one, however, it would be Nantucket Cape Scallops or Peconic Bay Scallops (same species, different location) both in short season from November through February, and only if the seas are fair.

For those of you who are so sure you don't like anchovies -- don't say that unless you have tried (and disliked) a FRESH one!  A real revelation.   They are wonderful quickly fried, kinda like smelt.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Sushi, I got to have sushi every 3 months at least, then it's shrimp, crawdads, and anything that's pretty much swims in the water.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Sushi, I got to have sushi every 3 months at least, then it's shrimp, crawdads, and anything that's pretty much swims in the water.


 
But WHAT kind of fish do you prefer for your sushi?  I'm partial to eels.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 16, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> But WHAT kind of fish do you prefer for your sushi?  I'm partial to eels.


Oh that's easy, That's salmon & talapia.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

raw talapia in sushi? hm, interesting.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> raw talapia in sushi? hm, interesting.



Yep...they had sushi grade at the grocery store one time.  I wasn't making sushi so I didn't buy it.

I pretty much like what everyone else has mentioned.  One of my favs is a big fat sardine right out of the can.  Not the little flat can, but those bigger oval cans from Italy...YUM!


----------



## spork (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm trying to think of any seafood that I do not like...  jellyfish, yum, sea cucumber, yum, although uni and sake don't mix well in my gut, sea urchin is divine...  I'll have to think some more on that.  Maybe caviar, I'm not all that fond of it.

Toro - raw tuna belly - is indescribable!


----------



## oldrustycars (Nov 16, 2009)

I like most seafood, including anchovies and sardines. My faves would be scallops, catfish, lobster, and shrimp. Learning to cook them saves lots of money over restaurants.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 16, 2009)

oldrustycars said:


> I like most seafood, including anchovies and sardines. My faves would be scallops, catfish, lobster, and shrimp. Learning to cook them saves lots of money over restaurants.


Don't forget about Guiducks


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 17, 2009)

Saltwater: For things cooked.. Lobster is my favorite, followed closely by shrimp. As for finned seafood, I really like flounder or mahi mahi.And if we're having sushi, Ahi tuna  Not a fan of Salmon, though I wish I was. It's so pretty and I want to like it, but the only way I can tolerate it is if it's Nova Lox and on a bagel with lots of cream cheese and capers.

Freshwater: Crappie and Striped Bass. And as The Husband is an avid angler, we have tons of both in the freezer... along with lots of catfish. But I can't stand catfish. To me, it tastes like dirt. Not just a litle bit like dirt, but *exactly* like dirt. And yes, I know what dirt tastes like.. I've loved to cook ever since I was a little girl making mud pies in my sandbox... And I had 4 mean older brothers.. nuff said? :P


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 17, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> raw talapia in sushi? hm, interesting.


 
I agree, Charlie.  I've never seen tilapia sushi here in New York.....


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 17, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Don't forget about Guiducks


 
I think that's "Geoducks," Chile. You spelled the pronunciation!


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 17, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I think that's "Geoducks," Chile. You spelled the pronunciation!


Thanks ChefJune, everyone told me when it dought spell it out. So I took the easier word. 

:P


----------



## bullseye (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to agree with those who've said I never met a seafood I didn't like, but I think there is nothing better than a rainbow trout cooked on the camp fire minutes after being caught.  As for what I can buy at the fishmonger's: I'll go with steelhead trout, day boat scallops, and very large cold water lobster (I like the big claws!).  As for anchovies, I think they need to melt in a sauce; please keep them off my pizza.  Fried like smelt--oh yes, I forgot smelt on Christmas Eve--they're fine.  Otherwise, keep them in the bottle of Worcestershire sauce!


----------



## rdtuna (Nov 18, 2009)

crabs, lobster..i love tuna canned food too...that's my alternative if there's no way to find a restaurant or i don't want their recipe....


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 18, 2009)

Squid, or better yet, octopus serviche.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 18, 2009)

Trigger fish, grouper, seared tuna, broiled/baked oysters, raw oysters if straight from harvest, & crab.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I would have to put my vote in for lobster, crabs and oysters.. then almost anything else.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Haddock, Tuna and Salomon, Crab(only if I make it in to Deviled Crab), in that order.


----------

